# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Բժիշկ Հաուս / House M.D. / Доктор Хаус

## Tyler

Ծանոթ ա՞: Շաաաաատ, շատ-շատ որակով սերիալ ա  :Cool:  Ով չի հավատում, թող ռեյտինգները նայի IMDB-ում: Ուրիշ ոչ մի սերիալի մոտ սենց ռեյտինգ չեք տեսնի  :Wink: 
Ես դեռ առաջին սեզոնն եմ լրիվ նայել ու երկրորդից մի քիչ, մեկը-մեկից լավն ա  :Smile:  Թվում ա թե բժշկական թեմատիկայի հիման վրա շատ հետաքրքիր սերիալ նկարելը համարյա անհնար ա, բայց նայեք ու համոզվեք: Դուր կգա բոլորին, քանի որ ամեն սերիայի ընթացքում էնքան ծիծաղելի պահեր կան, որ կարող ա 3  հատ կատակերգություն նայեք էդքան չծիծաղեք  :Hands Up:

----------

Freeman (30.07.2010)

----------


## masivec

Ես 5 սեզոնն էլ նայել եմ հիմա էլ անցել եմ 6-ին :Wink:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

ծանոթ չի…կհետաքրքրվեմ :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> ծանոթ չի…կհետաքրքրվեմ


Արժի :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հիանալի սերիալ է։ Առաջինը, որն ուզում եմ դիսկով վերցնել դիտել։
Հերոսի ցինիզմը հիասքանչ է։

----------

Jarre (08.11.2009), Lusina (06.05.2014), Rhayader (17.06.2014), Մուշու (14.06.2014)

----------


## d4rkme551ah

3-րդ սեզոնից հետո որակը ակընհայտորեն ընկելա, էն չի այլևս, շատ լավ կլիներ որ 3-րդով վերջանար, մանավանդ որ ավարտն էլ շատ հաջող է: Չնայած 6-ը դեռ չեմ տեսել, հուսանք գոնե այս մեկը նորմալ կլինի:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> ծանոթ չի…կհետաքրքրվեմ


Անպայման  :Smile:  Առաջին սեզոնից հերթով նայեք  :Wink: 




> Հերոսի ցինիզմը հիասքանչ է։


Հաաաա  :Cool:  Առաջին սեզոնից հետո բոլորը նկատեցին, որ ես չարացել եմ՝ Հաուսը լռւրջ ազդել ա  :Jpit:  Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ցինիկ չեն՝ թող նայեն ու մի քիչ ցինիկ դառնան  :Wink:  Ովքեր որ արդեն ցինիկ են՝ նայեք ավելի կցինիկանաք, ու լիքը նոր ցինիկանալու ձևեր կիմանաք, իմ փորձից եմ ասում  :Hands Up: 




> 3-րդ սեզոնից հետո որակը ակընհայտորեն ընկելա, էն չի այլևս, շատ լավ կլիներ որ 3-րդով վերջանար, մանավանդ որ ավարտն էլ շատ հաջող է: Չնայած 6-ը դեռ չեմ տեսել, հուսանք գոնե այս մեկը նորմալ կլինի:


Ես դեռ չեմ հասել, բայց ով որ ինձ խորհուրդ ա տվել որ սկսեմ նայել, ասում էր որ հենց 3-4 սեզոնները ուղղակի աննման են  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

օ՜  :Jpit: ) ինչպիսի բաներից ենք խոսում էստեղ , ես էլ խաբար չեմ....

Հաուզը նայում եմ արդեն 4րդ տարին, ֆանատիկորեն հետևում եմ անկաղ նրանից, թե որ մայրցամաքում եմ գտնվում  :Smile: 
շատ շատ շաաաաատ եմ սիրում Հյու Գրանտին , հրաշք ա!!! Հաուզի կերպարն իրանից ավելի լավ ոչ ոք ու ոչ մի տեղ չեր կարողանա խաղալ
ես ամեն տարի Էմմի մրցանակաբաշխությունը նայելուց գժվում եմ, որ իրան չեն տալիս լավագույն դերասանի տիտղոսը դրամայում, չնայած, որ էս 4-5 տարի ա, ամեն անգամ նոմինանտների մեջ ա...

ես Հայաստանում գտնվելու ժամանակ բաց եմ թողել 3րդ ու 4րդ սեզոնները, բայց նայել եմ երբ հետ եկա ԱՄՆ, լավն էին

5րդ սեզոնի վերջում լացում էի , մտածելով, որ էլ չեմ տենա ոչ մեկին  :Sad: ( լոլ մոտս իսկական դեպրեսիա էր

6րդ սեզոնը սկսվել ա մոտ 3 շաբաթ առաջ, և ավելի լավն ա քան հնարավոր ա պատկերացնել: Ես հատուկ նույնիսկ իմ դասացուցակն եմ նենց արել, որ երկուշաբթի գիշերները տունը լինեմ ու նայեմ իմ սիրելի սերիալը (նույն գիշերն 2 շաաատ սիրելի սերիալներ էլ ունեմ նայելու - , բայց դե Հաուզըս լրիիիվ ուրիշ ա!): 
անցաց երկուշաբթվա սերիան հզոր էր... ես շոկի մեջ էի, Հաուզը մի հոգեբանական փորձ արեց հիվանդի վրա, որը մենք հենց նույն երեկոյան քննարկել էինք իմ կենսահոգեբանության դասին լրիվ պատահական...  :Smile:  
իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք , որ Ալիսոն Կամերոնի ու Ռոբերտ Չեյսի դերասաններն իրական կյանքում նշանված են?  :Smile:  ամուսնության արարողություը մի քանի անգամ հետաձգվել ա... հիմա կարծեմ նույնիսկ միասին չեն  :Sad: 

4րդ սեզոնին հասած մարդիկ - որ թիմն եք ավելի շատ հավանում ? հինը թե՞ նորը?

----------


## d4rkme551ah

> շատ շատ շաաաաատ եմ սիրում Հյու Գրանտին , հրաշք ա!!!


 :Smile:  Հյու Գրանտը ճիշտ է վատ դերասան չի, բայց նրան այս դերը չեր սազի, այ Հյու Լօրին ուրիշ բան :Tongue:

----------

Moon (14.12.2009), Rhayader (17.06.2014)

----------


## Tyler

> ինչպիսի բաներից ենք խոսում էստեղ , ես էլ խաբար չեմ....


Սպոյլերների մեջ դիր էլի սյուժետի գաղտնիքները, ստեղ մարդիկ կան որ դաժե 3-ին չեն հասել  :Wink:

----------


## helium

Այսօր նայեցի առաջին սեզոնի առաջին սերիան...վատը չէր, հուսանք կձգեմ մինչեւ վերջ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Հյու Գրանտը ճիշտ է վատ դերասան չի, բայց նրան այս դերը չեր սազի, այ Հյու Լօրին ուրիշ բան


խայտառակություն ... ինձ գործից հանել ա պետք!  :Sad:  գետինը մտա!!!!!!  :Sad: (((((

----------


## Փիսիկ

> Սպոյլերների մեջ դիր էլի սյուժետի գաղտնիքները, ստեղ մարդիկ կան որ դաժե 3-ին չեն հասել


որ իմանամ թե կոնկրետ ինչ եք ուզում իմանալ, կպատմեմ  :Smile: 
 եթե իմանամ շատ նայող կա, կբերեմ սեզոնները պռակատ կտամ, փող կաշխատեմ լոլ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ էդ սերիալը չեմ սիրում:  :Jpit:  Ընդամենը երկու սերիա եմ տեսել ու էլ չեմ ուզել նայել, բայց մեր սաղ կուրսը տարած էր դրա վրա: Գուցե որպես գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ դիտելը հավես ա, բայց իմ կուրսեցիներից շատերի համար դա ուսումնական նյութ էր, որի պատճառով կրակն ընկան, որովհետև քննությունների ժամանակ սխալ բաներ էին պատասխանում:  :Jpit:

----------


## masivec

> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ էդ սերիալը չեմ սիրում:  Ընդամենը երկու սերիա եմ տեսել ու էլ չեմ ուզել նայել, բայց մեր սաղ կուրսը տարած էր դրա վրա: Գուցե որպես գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ դիտելը հավես ա, բայց իմ կուրսեցիներից շատերի համար դա ուսումնական նյութ էր, որի պատճառով կրակն ընկան, որովհետև քննությունների ժամանակ սխալ բաներ էին պատասխանում:


Չէ շատ լավ սերիալ ա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բոլորին :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> որ իմանամ թե կոնկրետ ինչ եք ուզում իմանալ, կպատմեմ


Չեմ ուզում մինչև նոր սերիաները նայելը իմանալ, թե իրանցում ինչ ա լինելու  :Smile:  




> Ընդամենը երկու սերիա եմ տեսել ու էլ չեմ ուզել նայել


Դրա համար էլ _մենակ դու ես, որ չես սիրում_  :Jpit:

----------

Ֆրեյա (24.12.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նոր պատահաբար հանդիպեց, չէի կարող չտեղադրել:
Զգուշացնեմ, նկարի չափը մոտ 2մբ է:

----------

Rhayader (17.06.2014), Ֆրեյա (24.12.2010)

----------


## Moon

Հաուսը շաաաաատ եմ սիրում, հաուստվել եմ:ՃՃՃ Գործի տեղը բոլորին հաուսի գրիպոբ եմ վարակել:

----------


## Pagan_Angel

:Hands Up:  
պարզվեց էստեղ էլ իրա ֆէներից կան, ավելին՝ պարզեցի, որ Մունն էլ ա իրա ֆէն (պատահաբար Լաուռայից չես վերցրե՞լ):
առաջին սեզոնը մի տեսակ իներցիայով էր գնում, 2-րդ սեզոնը չափազանց հետաքրքիր դուրս եկավ, 3-րդ սեզոնը մի տեսակ ուղղակի նայում էի, 4-րդ սեզոնի ամեն սերիան մի մեծ տոնախմբություն էր ինձ համար  :Viannen 13:  (big love-ի թեմաները վերջն էին), 5-րդը սկզբում ուղղակի մզցնում էր, վերջում արդեն քանդում էր, իսկ այ 6-ը ... չեմ հասկանում թե այդ ի՞նչ գռանդիոզ ֆինալ պետք է մտածեն, որ 4-ին ու նամանավանդ 5-ին անցնի :Think: 

բայց ասեմ որ 6-ում գլխավոր հերոսներից 2-կերպարները չափազանց պարզեցված են, կարծում եմ այն 3-րդ, իմ ամենասիրած կերպարի դերի մեծացման հաշվին, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ սերիալը դրանից օգուտ կքաղի

հիմա էլ 1-ին սեզոնի 720p WEB-DL-ներն եմ քաշում  :Ok: , ուր որ է անցում եմ կատարելու 2-րդին  :Tongue:

----------


## TatevKot

Ա՛յո, թույլ տվեք համաձայնել Պագան-ի հետ: 6-րդ սեզոնը դեռ որ էն չի:
Ես ունեմ ձեռնափայտ և գիտեմ ինչպես օգտագործել այն  :Cool:

----------


## Starkiller

Բոլոր սերիաները նայել եմ: Իհարկե կան անհետաքրքիր սերիաներ, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ հետաքրքիր ա: :Smile: 
6-րդ սեզոնի վերջին սերիան լավնա, բայց շատ ծանրա :Sad: :

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Առաջի մի քանի սերիան որ նայեցի, դուրս չեկավ.. Ոնց ոչ սաղ սերիաները նույնը լինեին, Լորին էլ մի քիչ շատ էր դերի մեջ մտել  :LOL: 

Հետո առաջի սեզոնը նայեցի երկու երեկո ու մինչև գիշերվա 5ը, հետո երկրորդ, երրորդ ու չորրորդ սեզոնները նայել եմ նոն-ստոպ 3 օր,
հիվանդ պառկած էի, առավոտվա 9ին զարթնում էի, միացնում էի, գիշերվա 12 էին անջատում էի ու տենց չորս օր  :LOL: 

Հիմա էլ օրը մի երեք սերիա նայելով եմ ապրում... 
հ.գ. Տեսնես ինչից ա, որ Հաուսին նայելով երջանիկ ես քեզ զգում  :LOL:

----------

Kita (24.12.2010), Դատարկություն (24.12.2010)

----------


## GriFFin

Եզակի սերիալներից, որը կարելի է դիտել 2րդ անգամ: Հավեսնա, թե մեր ` բժիշկներիս, թե ոչ բժիշկների համար: Բայց իրան` Հաուսին որպես բժիշկի կերպար շատ չեմ սիրում: Ու նշեմ, որ նմանութուն կա (ըստ իս) Հաուսի, Sherlock Holmes ու E.R. սերիալի փայտով կնոջ(ում անունը ես չհիշեցի ) միջև:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Lusina

> Եզակի սերիալներից, որը կարելի է դիտել 2րդ անգամ: Հավեսնա, թե մեր ` բժիշկներիս, թե ոչ բժիշկների համար: Բայց իրան` Հաուսին որպես բժիշկի կերպար շատ չեմ սիրում: Ու նշեմ, որ նմանութուն կա (ըստ իս) Հաուսի, Sherlock Holmes ու E.R. սերիալի փայտով կնոջ(ում անունը ես չհիշեցի ) միջև:


Էս սերիալի ամենաստացված կերպարը, որի շնորհիվ տենց հաջողություն ունի սերիալը, հենց Հաուսի կերպարն ա, ո՞նց կարելի ա իրան շատ չսիրել :Xeloq: 
Մեկ էլ պետք չի իրան համեմատել ուրիշ կերպարների հետ, իրա նմանը չկա  :Beee:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

Եթե ուշադիր լինեիք՝ես ասել եմ որպես բժիշկի կերպար, ոչ թե որպես սերիալի հերոս :Բնական է, որ սերիալը իրա վրա էր՝ սերիալի անունը վկա : Ինձ թվում ա , երբ Ձեզ բուժի Հաուսի նման բժիշկ առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու դիմում կգրեք իրան հեռացնելու համար հիվանդանոցից ՝ Ձեր նկատմամբ ցինիկ ու անտարբեր, վիրավորական վերաբերմունքի համար: :Smile:   :Smile:  
Եվ ընդանրապես ՝Все познается в сравнении : Առանց համեմատելու դժվար կլիներ հասկանալը, որ ինքը ամենալավն ա ու որ իրա նմանը չկա :  :Ok:

----------


## Lusina

> Եթե ուշադիր լինեիք՝ես ասել եմ որպես բժիշկի կերպար, ոչ թե որպես սերիալի հերոս :Բնական է, որ սերիալը իրա վրա էր՝ սերիալի անունը վկա : Ինձ թվում ա , երբ Ձեզ բուժի Հաուսի նման բժիշկ առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու դիմում կգրեք իրան հեռացնելու համար հիվանդանոցից ՝ Ձեր նկատմամբ ցինիկ ու անտարբեր, վիրավորական վերաբերմունքի համար:


Ճիշտն ասած շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ Հաուսի նման բժիշկ բուժեր անհրաժեշտության դեպքում. Ու՞մ ա պետք , եթե սիրալիր լինի ու չբուժի  :Jpit:  Բայց դե ռեալում մաքս խելոք ու սիրալիր, կամ հիմար ու ցինիկ հանդիպի.



> Եվ ընդանրապես ՝Все познается в сравнении : Առանց համեմատելու դժվար կլիներ հասկանալը, որ* ինքը ամենալավն ա ու որ իրա նմանը չկա* :


Լավ, էլ բան չեմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու նշեմ, որ նմանութուն կա (ըստ իս) Հաուսի, Sherlock Holmes


Ոչ միայն ըստ քեզ: 

Մի քանի ուշագրավ փաստ.

- Շերլոք Հոլմսը սիրում էր ջութակ նվագել: Նվագել սիրում է նաև Գրեգորի Հաուզը, բայց դաշնամուր ու գիթառ:
- Շերլոք Հոլմսը կոկաին էր օգտագործում: Թմրամիջոցների նկատմամբ անտարբեր չի նաև Գրեգորի Հաուզը, բայց օգտագործում է հիմնականում վիկոդին, երբեմն մետադոն, ԼՍԴ, գերոին:
- Շերլոք Հոլմսը սիրում էր միայն յուրօրինակ հանցագործությունները: Գրեգորի Հաուզը սիրում է միայն յուրօրինակ հիվանդներին:
- Շերլոք Հոլմսը հանցագործությունները բացահայտում էր դետուկտիվ մեթոդներով: Գրեգորի Հաուզը հիվանդության տեսակը հայտնաբերում է դետուկտիվ մեթոդներով:
- Շերլոք Հոլմսն ուներ հավատարիմ ընկեր ու օգնական՝ բժիշկ Վատսոնը: Բժիշկ Վատսոնին Գրեգորի Հաուզի համար փոխարինում է բժիշկ Վիլսոնը (նմանություն կա անգամ անուններում):
- Շերլոք Հոլմսի գլխավոր հակառակորդը Մորիարտին է: Սերիաներից մեկում Գրեգորի Հաուզի վրա զինված հարձակում գործած խելագարի անունը Մորիարտի էր:
- Շերլոք Հոլմսը մինչև ականջների ծայրը սիրահարված էր Իրեն Ադլերին: Սերիաներից մեկում բժիշկ Վիլսոնը պատմում է մի կնոջ մասին, ում սիրապարված է եղել Հաուզը և ով, իբր, Հաուզին Ամանորի առթիվ գիրք է նվիրել, ու այդ կնոջը անունը Իրեն Ադլեր էր:
- Շերլոք Հոլմսի հասցեն անգիր գիտեն, թերևս, դետեկտիվ ժանրի բոլոր սիրահարները՝ Բեյքեր Սթրիթ 221Բ: Բժիշկ Հաուզն այլ երկրում է ապրում, ու նրա հասցեն է Պրինստոն, Բեյքեր Սթրիթ, տուն 221 բնակարան Բ:
- Ասում են, որ Բժիշկ Հաուզի անունը ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս բառախաղ է: Տներ անգլերեն «Homes», որը նման է «Holmes»-ին, իսկ հետո տուն բառի բառի մեկ այլ տարբերակ՝ «House»:
- Սերիաներից մեկում Քրիս Տաուբը բժիշկ Հաուզին գիրք է նվիրում: Ի՞նչ գիրք. դե իհարկե Արթուր Կոնան Դոյլի գիրքը:
- Ասում են, որ Շերլոք Հոլմսի նախատիպը բժիշկ Ջոզեֆ Բելլն է, Էդինբուրգի համալսարանի դասախոս: Այդ համալսարանում է սովորել Արթուր Կոնան Դոյլը: Բժիշկ Բելլը բժիշկ-դիագնոստ էր, հիվանդությունները հայտնաբերում էր դետուկտիվ մեթոդով, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես բժիշկ Հաուզը: Քիչ առաջ հիշեցրի Ամանորին Հաուզի ստացած նվերի մասին, որն ըստ Վիլսոնի Հաուզին նվիրել էր Իրեն Ադլերը: Այդ չճարվող գրքի հեղինակը հենց Ջոզեֆ Բելլն էր:

----------

Chilly (18.05.2014), GriFFin (16.06.2014), John (08.05.2014), Life (17.06.2014), Ripsim (07.05.2014), Srtik (07.05.2014), Աթեիստ (07.05.2014), Արէա (07.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

Շնորհակալություննն  :Smile:  :Smile:  Դուք իմ միտքը լավ ըմբռնել եք  :Hands Up:  Ես Շեռլոկի մասին շատ բան չէի հիշում, զի վասն մոտ տաս տարի առաջ էի ընթերցել, իսկ հիմա Ձեր շնորհիվ լիքը բան հիշեցի


> Ոչ միայն ըստ քեզ: 
> 
> Մի քանի ուշագրավ փաստ.
> 
> - Շերլոք Հոլմսը սիրում էր ջութակ նվագել: Նվագել սիրում է նաև Գրեգորի Հաուզը, բայց դաշնամուր ու գիթառ:
> - Շերլոք Հոլմսը կոկաին էր օգտագործում: Թմրամիջոցների նկատմամբ անտարբեր չի նաև Գրեգորի Հաուզը, բայց օգտագործում է հիմնականում վիկոդին, երբեմն մետադոն, ԼՍԴ, գերոին:
> - Շերլոք Հոլմսը սիրում էր միայն յուրօրինակ հանցագործությունները: Գրեգորի Հաուզը սիրում է միայն յուրօրինակ հիվանդներին:
> - Շերլոք Հոլմսը հանցագործությունները բացահայտում էր դետուկտիվ մեթոդներով: Գրեգորի Հաուզը հիվանդության տեսակը հայտնաբերում է դետուկտիվ մեթոդներով:
> - Շերլոք Հոլմսն ուներ հավատարիմ ընկեր ու օգնական՝ բժիշկ Վատսոնը: Բժիշկ Վատսոնին Գրեգորի Հաուզի համար փոխարինում է բժիշկ Վիլսոնը (նմանություն կա անգամ անուններում):
> ...

----------

Chuk (06.05.2014)

----------


## Մ Մ

Առաջին օրն ա, որ նայեցի ու հավանեցի։ Միանգամից մի քանի սերիա՝ քնիս փոխարեն։ 
Հիվանդների նկատմամբ իմիջիայլոց ու ցինիկ վերաբերմունք, էքսպերիմենտներ ... մի քանի սերիա եմ նայել, ու արդեն տպավորված եմ ... մեկ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ հլա առաջին սեզոնն ա  :Jpit:  հետաքրքիր ա։

----------

Lusina (17.06.2014)

----------

